# Wood



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Can I use any kind of dry branch to decorated an aquarium? If not. What kind can I used?


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

Driftwood is great to use to decorate a tank.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Whatever type of wood you use needs to be a hardwood. Otherwise it will just end up rotting in your tank. (Never experienced this, just what I have read) Also make sure it has been long since dried or water logged, IE not recently downed.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Just needs to be dead hardwood. not soft, and not green.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cool I see a couple of beautiful branches out side. Thank every one. I have one Mopani driftwood cost me a fortune. Now I could safe some money for my new fishes.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If you've got somewhere to soak the wood for several months that's ideal. That way you soak out most of the tannins and other stuff before it goes in the tank, unless of course you want the black water effect, which some people do. I don't have much space so usually soak it in a bucket for a couple of weeks then boil it. I change the water several times until the wood sinks and there are not as many tannins coming out, depending on the type of wood it can take several hrs or more of boiling.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

snail said:


> If you've got somewhere to soak the wood for several months that's ideal. That way you soak out most of the tannins and other stuff before it goes in the tank, unless of course you want the black water effect, which some people do. I don't have much space so usually soak it in a bucket for a couple of weeks then boil it. I change the water several times until the wood sinks and there are not as many tannins coming out, depending on the type of wood it can take several hrs or more of boiling.


I was think about that too. so boiling the wood will be my first option.


----------

